# How to power a LED car grill light?



## MidnightLight (Aug 25, 2011)

OKay so I have a question... I want to hook this LED car grill light up to a battery. However, I dont know to much about how to do it. Will a 18650 work? Or do I need more then one 18650? Im trying to match this light up with a battery(s) then putting it on a remote control sensor. So if anyone has any ideas can you please help me. Thank you.


----------



## evilc66 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, seeing as it is intended for a car, then it's most likely going to need 12v +/-. Lithium batteries are nominally 3.4v each.

What are you using this for?


----------

